# Hair



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a site that has cute puppy hair cuts? Penny Lane is 4 months and a lil too hairy. I am gettin gher haircut when I go home over christmas break and i dont want her gettin a wack job and poodle nose. I want to be able to carry in a pic of a dog and say THATS HOW I WANT IT!

IF you have any cute puppy cut pics post em please or send me a link to some cute ones! thanks!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know of any specific sites, but I'd suggest just looking through the picture forum here to get ideas. Also, you really might consider staying with her while she gets the cut since it will be a new groomer.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I did a quick search around the internet and couldn't find anything. Probably would be a good idea to have a site that showcases different cuts. I want to bring Moxie for a groom in a couple of weeks and want something to show since I probably won't be able to explain it. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I took in several pictures of pups from the forum and told her I wanted face like this one, body like this one, ears like this one...ha ha...I know she thought I was crazy...







But, I don't care. She kept the pictures on file.

PS: CTYMOM:
I think Moxie is absolutely adorable!!!!!! OMG! Your siggy pic collage is ADORABLE!!! Where did you get her? Perhaps I have missed it if you have said before, but she is a doll-baby!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Does anyone have a link to a site that has cute puppy hair cuts? Penny Lane is 4 months and a lil too hairy. I am gettin gher haircut when I go home over christmas break and i dont want her gettin a wack job and poodle nose. I want to be able to carry in a pic of a dog and say THATS HOW I WANT IT!
> 
> IF you have any cute puppy cut pics post em please or send me a link to some cute ones! thanks![/B]


Penny Lane is just adorable, by the way.

www.malteseonly.com has a huge photo gallery. Or look through the photo here on this website.

May I make a suggestion? I'd either stay with her while she has it done OR I'd shampoo and dry her yourself and have the groomer just do the clipping. Do you do her nails and paw pads, etc., yourself? If you get one of those good quality beard and moustash trimmers (Target recently had them on sale for only $16 for a Norelco with about 6 attachments) you could easily do her paw pads, a bit around the privates and then clip her nails yourself. Maybe use some baby manicure scissors for around the eyes if need be. All of this is what I will do next time around.

I took Cam to a groomer at barely 4 months old and 4 days later he passed away. I'm am REALLY paranoid now about everything. I'll never know if he could have picked up something there or maybe the stress was tremendous (I didn't stay with him), etc. Bottom line is that 4 months old is still a little baby and it is alot of stress and there are alot of other dogs and germs around. 

I don't want to use Cam death scare tactics to frighten anyone, that's not my intention, I'm just saying to be really careful, ok? Best of luck.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> PS: CTYMOM:
> I think Moxie is absolutely adorable!!!!!! OMG! Your siggy pic collage is ADORABLE!!! Where did you get her? Perhaps I have missed it if you have said before, but she is a doll-baby!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I got her from Ta-Jon Maltese


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Chrisman's Maltese has a picture of a puppy cut on their website.

chrismanmaltese.com


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Go through some of the SM members photo galleries and I know you will find something you like. I just cut Lacie down again a week ago and found an adorable cute that I used for her. Can't remember which member had it. Sorry.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

oh yeah, I love that cut on http://chrismanpuppies.com ... the puppy with the image of a bell in his mouth. That round look. So cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

again.......here's massimo's puppy cut







:


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

> again.......here's massimo's puppy cut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it! I like the rounded faces!


----------

